

Facebook Chat hits 1B messages per day - jbyers
http://www.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=91351698919

======
ComputerGuru
I would be impressed if Facebook could just get their act together and fix the
damn client.

On slow connections (most of those available in 3rd world countries like
Jordan where I am now), Facebook chat delivers messages with huge delays (up
to 3 minutes) and _out of order_. You have no idea how disconcerting it is for
'real-time chat' to behave in this manner, and makes it almost unusable.

Everyone here starts off Facebook conversations with "why are you not on MSN?"
because it's a give that you must have a really good reason to be using
Facebook's poorly-engineered excuse for a chat client instead of one of the
more mature chat services that actually work as expected.

------
mcav
Do many of you still use IM _other than_ Facebook regularly? I used to, but
most of my peers have dropped off AIM/MSN.

And perhaps more generally, I've found that Twitter/Facebook let me keep
control of my time rather than the synchronous "chat with me now" nature of
IM.

~~~
branden
I hardly use Facebook chat at all. Most of my actual friends use Gtalk/Jabber.

~~~
jimmybot
Me too. And almost none of my friends use Facebook chat either. Is MSN/Yahoo
something that caught on among younger people in the US?

~~~
JeremyBanks
The fact that we're posting on this site is pretty good proof that we're not a
good example of the average user.

------
blhack
I have to admit that I am a little surprised and, quite honestly, a bit
frightened that some of you are using facebook chat.

Do you no longer have to go to facebook.com to use it or something?

~~~
CrazedGeek
Pidgin has a plugin that supports it, Adium has it built-in, and Meebo and
Digsby officially support it.

~~~
timdorr
Yeah, with Adium and combined contacts, it's just another service that I've
got plugged in and don't even think about. I've got a friend that signs into
Facebook or AIM almost always mutually exclusively, but they're just "online"
to me, regardless of the medium.

------
Raphael
I wonder how this compares to the volume of other popular services.

------
siong1987
I am more interested in the infrastructure they use to host facebook chat. So
far, I just know that they use erlang as the backbone language for facebook
chat. Maybe Ejabberd.

~~~
riffic
they keep promising xmpp but who knows really =/

------
hachiya
Now if only bitlbee would add support for Facebook chat so that those of us
who prefer screen+irssi for our IM contacts can keep in touch with those
friends who are on Facebook.

That's the #1 feature bitlbee is missing, IMHO.

------
quizbiz
I continue to use Adium with AIM/MSN but now 90% of my chat is through
facebook.

------
zaidf
I've been using facebook chat almost exclusively for friends I've made in the
last year.

MSN/Yahoo for older friendships.

------
DTrejo
I don't like facebook chat very much, though it generally works so maybe I
shouldn't complain.

